# CSL USA Bound



## Ced (Sep 21, 2003)

Just kidding...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

looks nice :thumbup:


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

nice plate.


----------



## Choson1 (Sep 23, 2003)

that's cool. is it oem?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Choson1 said:


> that's cool. is it oem?


yep


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Trunk lid swap?


----------



## Ced (Sep 21, 2003)

Yep.



Mathew said:


> Trunk lid swap?


----------

